# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Firefly reopening tomorrow night!!!!

## MIke R

they some how found the appropriate three phase 220/110 generator and its being delivered tonight...at an insurance covered rental rate of 6000 bucks a week......no deliveries  happening from wholesalers food companies so they drove west til they found an open Costco and loaded up the truck....


tomorrow they open...a limited menu of course...but open for business...

incredible.....

----------


## andynap

Miracle is right. From what you posted before she was toast. Where there is a will there is a way.

----------


## Grey

Good for her!

----------


## JEK

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## NHDiane

Wow, kudos to her!  She was determined and got it done.  A chip off the old block perhaps??  What's the condition of the surroundings outside her door? Can folks get there OK?

----------


## MIke R

> What's the condition of the surroundings outside her door? Can folks get there OK?



well thats the caveat...her clientele is mostly all the wealthy ocean front communities to her north and south, most of whom have no homes at the present time!!!!..and the roads to her are dicey at best...so we will see how this goes, but hey ya never know....better to be open for someone ...anyone...than to be closed and done....you have no chance of succeeding closed up tight....they are going to dry the rugs out once the generator gets there, and get it ready to go

----------


## NHDiane

I agree, get it opened if you can and see who shows up.  I'm betting she'll have customers!

----------


## Eve

Everyone needs to eat

----------


## Rosemary

They will come.  Good job.

----------


## katva

Great news, Mike!  She continues to press on, and that's a great thing.  Best wishes!!

----------


## amyb

Good luck Firefly....knock 'em  dead!

----------


## VW

Great news.  Best of luck to your daughter Mike. 

Val

----------


## sbhlvr

Wow! She is one determined woman. Kudos to her. Prayers headed her way they make it through all this.

----------


## Grey

MikeR, how did last night go for your daughter?

----------


## MIke R

its tonight...last night the generator arrived ( boyfriend is a licensed electrician so he is hooking it all up ) and they cleaned up and put the food away...

----------


## BBT

Mike, great recovery effort. I guess staying there made the most sense after all.

----------


## NHDiane

Please let us know how it goes Mike.  We're all pulling for her!

----------


## amyb

I am too Mike. Like I said, she is a chip off the old block and we wish her well on her reopening!

----------


## MIke R

the latest:


FIREFLY IS BACK IN BUSINESS!
FireFly "An American Bistro"
Kitchen is back to work! The walk-in's and freezers are filled with food once again and there seems to be a really great feeling flowing throughout the restaurant. The chef has revised the menu to accomodate current situations. We have lowered our prices by 30% and children ages 10 and under eat off the childrens menu for FREE!!! OPEN at 4:00pm for dinner

----------


## amyb

With this kind of community spirited notice, she should see a great response from the people who stayed.

Just terrific.

----------


## MIke R

well..at least the band is in place...

----------


## andynap

I celebration I made tripe for tonight and pasta fagioli for lunch tomorrow.

----------


## amyb

A great story. Where is the media when something this FEEL GOOD happens?

----------


## JEK

> I celebration I made tripe for tonight and pasta fagioli for lunch tomorrow.



Missing an N are we?

----------


## andynap

No- I celebration.

----------


## JEK

> No- I celebration.



Ah, Italian. Got it.

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Andynap
> 
> No- I celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Italian. Got it.




See what you learn if you pay attention?

----------


## MIke R

good....grew up on tripe...dont want it anymore...pasta fagioli is  coming up soon though...tis the season...

Mom wanted a big NH farm fresh organic roaster chicken with stuffing, sicilian style cauliflower, fresh made garlic bread, and  a salad, and also wanted a Wendi made apple crisp...

so thats exactly what she got....

not leaving tomorrow...still no power...  :Frown:

----------


## andynap

I love your Mom- kiss her a lot. I miss mine terribly.

----------


## MIke R

I wish you two could meet..


and I do kiss her a lot....

----------


## MIke R

well the reality is she only did 60 dinners tonight....at  reduced prices.....and the wait staff said the tips were pretty low....

there are simply no people around and those who are around, are in rough shape....

so as noble and admirable as all this is.....the best plan just might be closing the doors til Memorial Day weekend and collecting unemployment and getting loss of business insurance payments, and  call it a day until the dust settles and  see how everything shakes out

very tough times ahead I am afraid for her and everyone else down there in business

----------


## Rosemary

Mom....xxxooo

----------


## amyb

Mike, that is what she might have to do.  Wondered if anyone was still there to take advantage of her generosity and attempt to bolster morale,
.

I wish her well with whatever direction she chooses to take. She is a fine and very brave woman with a lot of strength and she will succeed again. I really believe that with all my heart.

----------


## NHDiane

It's a tough call for her I'm sure.  Word will get out that she's open and it could turn around but you're right...those that are left there are hurting too even if they do still have a place to call home.  She's obviously a tough cookie and will land on her feet. It just may take a while.

----------


## BBT

> well..at least the band is in place...



The band probable want to recharge their phones

----------


## noel

Hoping for the best for her, Mike.

----------


## KevinS

Firefly is on the list.

----------


## NHDiane

Anything new here Mike?  Is she still open??

----------


## MIke R

nothing new....not open till maybe the weekend...still figuring out a game plan for the long term

----------


## JEK

From FB


Its been a long week... and we all need to rest and recharge for the weekend. We will be closed Wednesday November 7th and re-open Thursday November 8th. Thank you to everyone that has come out to support us this week! Its what kept us going when we had nothing left to give. We are looking forward to this weekend and being here for all of you once again!




Tremendous during the tragedy down the shore.

Reviewed November 3, 2012 NEW 

This is exactly why we did what we did, the impact it had on those who needed us: 
"Though Firefly is less than 1/2 mile from the Atlantic Ocean and the devastation of the hurricane,Sandy, they have been serving free food and drink to the residents and workers in Manasquan. They have set up shop outside the restaurant to cook as they have no electricity. Thankfully, the building has no damage. By the way, they even have local musicians providing entertainment. This has to be one of the most amazing ownership as they could have just retreated until the return of power instead of providing amazing support for the community. Thank you, thank you, thank you!"

----------


## andynap

Very nice sentiment- hopefully some have power and will read it.

----------


## MIke R

yes it is but I am afraid this could end up being a case of the operation was a success but the patient died....

they need MAJOR rent re structuring from the landlord and so far that isn't looking like its forthcoming....that could end up being the kill shot..

time will tell...

I know she will fight hard right  to the end...what I dont know is what the result of that will be

----------


## NHDiane

Very nice review!  Perhaps getting the word out and "rallying the troops" may help with her rental plight.  Especially since there wasn't that much damage to her building, in comparison to others that is.

----------


## JEK

The Chef Who Fed 3500
November 13, 2012 by robbie · Leave a Comment
As promised a letter of my experience.


 
Monday October 29.  Well we all took the hit from Sandy and weathered the storm overnight.  We lost power in my home 12:30 pm and prepared for the long haul.

Tuesday October 30.  After a night of pretty good sleep, with my children and wife nestled in our basement, I awoke to look at the damage.  With a cement house and marine windows I was pleased to see the house did pretty good.  My wife and I made sure our neighbors were ok and then grabbed a rake!  Then the pictures started coming in on my cellular and we all know what I sawthe homes, the lives changed by Sandy, and the visuals of the shore.  So many questions started going through our mindChildhood stomping grounds are forever going to be different, did everyone get out, where is everyone, what is going to happen?!?!

Wednesday October 31.  What I decided to do after seeing the destruction and myself having such trivial losses, I had to do something and something quick.  People needed help, how could I help?  Driving was impossible on Wednesday, but knew that Thursday would be okay.  After talking to Malissa & Lori, the owners of Firefly, we decided to open a soup kitchen Thursday since the only problem was no power at the restaurant.  I immediately got on the phone with my purveyors and asked for help.  I actually Kind of demanded it, before I gave them a chance to graciously say yes.  They were helpful for the most part, except one of them whom just lost a customer.   I had food coming and a lot of it.  Now I had to get on the phone with the guy you want in your fox hole, my sous chef.  Its like having superman on your speed dial.  We all need a sous chef, but thats a different story.

Thursday November 1.  With a tank full of gas and an early start I was on my way.  Being a shore resident I know how to navigate back roads with minimal exposure to traffic lights, that of course were not operational.  Manasquan & surrounding areas were hit hard.  It looked like we were attacked!  Major lines down, 100  year old trees tossed aside, and houses with shattered windows.  It was a very sad sight to see.  As I drove up to the restaurant my brother who is an electrician, already had a head start wiring the box with a portable gas generator and his collection of gas cans.  He also knew the magnitude of the damage from his drive in and was already hunting for a generator that would feed the whole building.  He succeeded but would not be able to be delivered until Sunday, three days away!

8:00 a.m I pull up to the restaurant and of course superman eagerly waiting for me.  Like two guys possessed we started doing what we know bestcooking!  Miropoix for Soup & Stew, Sauce for Pasta, Salmon, Hot Dogs, Chicken Tenders.For how many?   With a few of our employees showing up to help, we set up tables on the curb, set up propane candy stove for the big 40 gallon Stock pot and moved the catering grill out front to attract people just to let them know we were here and wanted to help.  A chalk board sign went up Free Lunch 12-5, We lit the fire in the dining room and waited for noon.  There has to be at least 200 people right? Wrong?  There was over 600 people arriving systematically all day for a hot meal.  It was a surreal sight to see.  All walks of life on line for hot nourishment, it sadly reminded me of pictures from the great depression.  Just to let you know, we used a lot of onions so that is why I was teary eyed if anyone saw.

The first day we realized that we needed to keep it going, and for the next two days we did.  For three full days Family, Friends, Employees, stepped up and volunteered to feed the ever growing numbers.  My daughters and friends of my daughters were especially amazing asking to come to help daddy.  Two 10 hour days and they wanted to do more!  The line workers, town workers, who helped with gas to help us keep goingThe owner Lori tirelessly standing out front for three days straight handing out coffee, hot chocolate, tea was also inspiring.  Many helped for humanity, for mankinda wonderful glimmer of light at a dark time.

After seeing quite a few people in line with no coats (several of them children), Firefly collected hundreds of coats and clothing for all sizes.  As fast as they came in they went out to people in need!  Thousands of cans of food and dry goods for the hungry, all used!! Gone!

All walks of life were on line last week.  Whether it was the beautiful elderly couple, family of 5, or the non-English speaking family, we were all the same for a while.   The live music of random musicians and games for the kids by a warm fire helped to forget what was going on even if it was for an hour or two.

Firefly fed overall close to 3000 locals & 500 first responders, officers through early Saturday Evening. When my very tired head hit the pillow on Saturday, I had the largest smile.  We made a difference for all the right reasons and it felt great.

Since my brother proactively searched a three phase generator and his buddy Jason for making gas so easy for us, Firefly opened for business.  With a darkness looming over the town of Manasquan, how could I serve my normal menu?  How can I expect people to eat foie gras?  Veal Chops? Venison when so many people were without power and suffering?I created a comfort food menu which consisted of Meat loaf, Thanksgiving Dinner, Pot Roast, Pork Chop and all the home favorites that we all needed.  We lowered our prices over 30% and feeding children for free.  We are continuing this menu through Wednesday November 14th.  We will go back to business as normal as possible on Thursday, even though most of our customers were displaced, we want them to know we will be there for them when they return.

I am proud to be the chef at Firefly bistro in the town of Manasquan.

Chef Lou Smith

----------


## Dennis

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  

Well Done!

----------


## andynap

Nice story

----------


## LindaP

Pretty amazing.....

----------


## NHDiane

What a great story!! Thanks for posting.

----------


## amyb

Hooray for Firefly!!

----------


## MIke R

I am incredibly proud of my little big angel.....

thanks for posting that.....

I hope the little angel grows up to possess the same values and grit as her little big angel sister.....

----------


## Rosemary

Wonderful.  Just wonderful.

----------


## KevinS

Great story.

----------

